# VDO Gauges



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

I've been thinking about this for a few months, and I finally went ahead and bought parts:

* UUC MotorWerks Gauge Panel - UUC Motorwerks ($40)
* VDO Vision Series Oil Pressure Gauge - LeatherZ ($29)
* VDO Vision Series Oil Temperature Gauge - LeatherZ ($29)
* VDO Vision Series Voltmeter Gauge - LeatherZ ($29)
* VDO Oil Pressure Sender - LeatherZ ($69)
* VDO Oil Temperature Sender - LeatherZ ($30)










Has anyone here done this before? I'm ordering the aluminum panel from UUC that requires painting (flat black spray paint) and all the gauges from LeatherZ. I priced out the VDO parts from other sources, and the prices vary by only a couple dollars here and there.

As for why, I'll be honest in saying that I think it looks cool. Other than that, the oil information is marginally useful, while I can't think how the voltmeter will give me good information. The good news is that I can swap gauges later if I somehow think of a more useful gauge. I thought of getting the water temp gauge, but it would just remind me constantly that the BMW buffered temp gauge is treating me like I'm an idiot.

--gary

2002 330i SP/PP


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

IMO the drainplug temp sender is too ghetto, so I've been looking for a way to get the temp out of the same area the pressure gauge goes, just like the stock temp sender that goes to the ECU.

The JTD piece looks doable but I haven't been able to get any info as to whether it'll fit on a M54, though offhand I don't see any reason why not.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

I am thinking of it too This is a good DIY
VDO Gauge DIY


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

*I Have Them, and I Love Them!*

I personally think they're awesome! Jon M. of LeatherZ installed the kit himself for me when he used to live here in CA. He knew exactly what he was doing and did a great job installing it for me. I wouldn't call the method of attaching the sender to the drain plug "ghetto" as Kaz refers to it. It certainly is a crude, but nevertheless effective method of doing it. The gauges fit perfectly under the climate control and almost look like they came with the car. One of my favorite mods. You won't regret it :thumb:


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Shinobi and I both have the same "kits"... And we both LOVE them! 

I installed mine myself but I have installed quite a few guages before...

Let me know how I can help. I'm too lazy to write a DIY, but do a search of me on http://www.e46fanatics.com and you should be able to find some helpful posts of mine (including pix) regarding the install...

Oh, the panel in our kit is wrapped in leather that matches the interior VERY well if you ask me...


















​


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Do you already have OBC? Outside temp gauge might be useful. The sender is really expensive however. I have an analog clock (Vision series) that I can deal on. It's new in box.

The voltmeter is useful: (1) during the time right before your alternator fails and (2) if you park the car and are using an electrical load. When it goes below 12V, you should start the engine so the batt can recharge.

If you really want to measure oil temp at the oil filter, you could buy a VDO T-block and with some plumbing fittings and hoses, you could be able to read press and temp from the stock sender location. It would be a pain in the ass however.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

JawKnee said:


> *Shinobi and I both have the same "kits"... And we both LOVE them!
> 
> I installed mine myself but I have installed quite a few guages before...
> 
> ...


Who sells that panel, or did you wrap it yourself? I am a gauge freak too, I did this on my E36.:yikes:


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Contact JonM of http://www.leatherz.com


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

JonM said:


> *Do you already have OBC? Outside temp gauge might be useful. The sender is really expensive however. I have an analog clock (Vision series) that I can deal on. It's new in box.
> 
> The voltmeter is useful: (1) during the time right before your alternator fails and (2) if you park the car and are using an electrical load. When it goes below 12V, you should start the engine so the batt can recharge.*


Thanks for the info!

Are you going to be at Bimmerfest? I'm going to see how the UUC plate works and maybe I can drop it off to you if I want it leatherized. Is that how you do it?

I've got the OBC, although I thought about a thermometer for INSIDE temperature.

--gary


----------

